# Fret ends on new Prestige guitars?



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm getting ancy to order a new Prestige.

However, one that I'm considering is the RG752AHM, and a few folks have said that the fret ends are sharp?

I've ALWAYS heard that the fretwork on Prestige guitars is fantastic!

Is this just an oddity?

Does this PARTICULAR model have a problem with sharp fret ends, or is Prestige QC really so variable?

Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 25, 2019)

A lot of maple board Ibbys come with just the fret ends snipped off and zero dressing. No idea what Ibanez does this and they even pass it on their inspections before going to dealers. You can get lucky and get ones that are dressed but they are never as nice as rosewood/ebony board ones. I'd love to know why.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Man, that sucks!

Hmmm....

Gonna rethink this, cuz there’s nothing worse than sharp fret ends.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 25, 2019)

Speedy! said:


> Does this PARTICULAR model have a problem with sharp fret ends, or is Prestige QC really so variable?
> 
> Thanks for any input guys!



I don't know what it is with the Prestige team but IMHO, I think the QC is variable based on what "I have seen/felt on my 3 Prestige guitars". My RG1570 and RG665 have the Prestige fret treatment. Frets ends are very smooth and rounded. You couldn't snag your fingers on the fret ends if you even tried. However, on my RG1420, as Lorcan Ward stated, they seem to have just been snipped off the frets ends with no dressing. The fret edges are shiny, uniformed and sharp, though, it's not so sharp as to I wouldn't want to play it. It (RG1420) plays really, really well but strange it didn't have the Prestige fret treatment the other 2 have.


----------



## Sogradde (Feb 25, 2019)

I recently got my hands on an RG652AHM and it had terribly sharp fret ends. It seems to be limited to the older maple 652 models as I haven't seen those complaints on newer guitars or even the 550 reissue series yet.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, Sweetwater music has a few 752’s in stock. I could have someone check them out for me, and see if there IS a difference between any of them.

I think I’ll do that.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 25, 2019)

This is the most ss.org thing ever. This happens all the time on guitars of every brand, and sometimes on very expensive models. It's not worth worrying about.

Just spend an hour in front of the TV and file the ends smooth.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Edit


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes, filing fret ends is a handy skill to know. I wouldn’t mind learning it.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Any recommendation for an exact brand/type of fret file?

Not being sarcastic.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 25, 2019)

Diamond files will last longer, but cost more. For what you mention, you'll probably want to start with an edge beveling file and an end dressing file. You can add files for levelling and crowning later on.

For suppliers, check out Stewart MacDonald, Philadelphia Luthier Supply, and Luthiers Mercantile International.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 25, 2019)

I hear mixed reviews about those x52AHM models.

I saw quite a few different issues on here regarding their 6 string models. 

I have had one of the 7 string models and mine actually did NOT have a problem with sharp fret edges. A buddy of mine also has a damn near perfect one.

The issue mine did have was that on the bass side of the neck I could fit roughly 2 - 3 business cards in the gap.

Best of luck with yours if you grab one.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## tedtan (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh, if you do decide to work on the frets yourself, practice on a couple of cheap guitars first, as this is something you have to do a couple of times to learn how to do it correctly. I wouldn't start on a nice guitar.


----------



## Sogradde (Feb 25, 2019)

groverj3 said:


> This is the most ss.org thing ever. This happens all the time on guitars of every brand, and sometimes on very expensive models. It's not worth worrying about.
> 
> Just spend an hour in front of the TV and file the ends smooth.


There's a difference between fret sprout due to wood shrinking and bad craftmanship. Not filing the fret edges is the latter and shouldn't happen on a ~1500€ guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 25, 2019)

groverj3 said:


> This is the most ss.org thing ever. This happens all the time on guitars of every brand, and sometimes on very expensive models. It's not worth worrying about.
> 
> Just spend an hour in front of the TV and file the ends smooth.



I don't think you understand the opening post. This is where the frets have been snipped at the end and left as is. $50 argos entry guitars don't have this.




My tech fixed mine up. These fret ends are probably my fav out of anything, you need a wide board though otherwise you'd get high E slip.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Were those Prestige fret ends? YIKES!

Is that the same guitar in the next pic with the frets fixed, or a different guitar?


----------



## Soya (Feb 25, 2019)

Speedy! said:


> Any recommendation for an exact brand/type of fret file?
> 
> Not being sarcastic.



Grobet Swiss files all the way. A fine cut square file is the way to go, ultra sharp to effortlessly shape the edges but fine enough cut that you don't have to spend a bunch of time removing file marks.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated!


----------



## devastone (Feb 25, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I don't think you understand the opening post. This is where the frets have been snipped at the end and left as is. $50 argos entry guitars don't have this.
> 
> View attachment 67297
> 
> ...



That is nice work, but I prefer more of a "BB" rounded end. I've had a tech do my frets like that with a lot of fall away and yeah, they tend to slip off the edge. Does look nice, and if it works for you great. I just wouldn't recommend trying to do that on your first try.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 25, 2019)

Speedy! said:


> Were those Prestige fret ends? YIKES!
> 
> Is that the same guitar in the next pic with the frets fixed, or a different guitar?



Yeah it's common across the x52 maple board range. 

Same guitar! It played amazing after that.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 25, 2019)

You could buy the guitar you like from Rich ibanezrules.com and have him jazz up the fret ends.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 25, 2019)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You could buy the guitar you like from Rich ibanezrules.com and have him jazz up the fret ends.



This for sure. Even if you just got the bronze package they'll be way better, and you'll be paying less than what you would from an online warehouse store.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 25, 2019)

I considered buying from Rich, but he said he is way behind, and I’d be waiting maybe 2-3 months.

:/


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 26, 2019)

Speedy! said:


> I considered buying from Rich, but he said he is way behind, and I’d be waiting maybe 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> :/


A wait with waiting for, if you're concerned about sharp frets Rich will transform the guitar to next level status.


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 26, 2019)

So I ended up ordering an RG762AHM after all; Rich said he could get it done in about a week for me! I opted NOT to do his higher level of work (Platinum, gold, or silver) and went with the Bronze level. Because really, all I wanted done was to make sure the fret end were filed down just a tiny bit, and that the guitar was setup for my string gauge and preference.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 26, 2019)

Speedy! said:


> So I ended up ordering an RG762AHM after all; Rich said he could get it done in about a week for me! I opted NOT to do his higher level of work (Platinum, gold, or silver) and went with the Bronze level. Because really, all I wanted done was to make sure the fret end were filed down just a tiny bit, and that the guitar was setup for my string gauge and preference.


You'll love it. Good choice.


----------



## exo (Feb 27, 2019)

I lusted over the blue Burl topped RG852 variant for over a year and somehow magically found one less than 10 miles from my house, and the price they asked for it was so low, I made a profit last year selling it to GC when I figured out 8s just weren’t for “me”....

The fret ends were the absolute SHITS. My daughter’s $80 30” scale “no name” Chinese starter bass was literally on par with the fret ends on a mythical “Ibanez PRESTIGE” Guitar. The RG8002 I sold off after I bought the 852 legit had better fretwork.

Ibanez needs to SERIOUSLY rethink how they handle their maple board Prestiges, if they haven’t already changed course over the last couple of years.....if Rich can “fix” maple boarded guitars, all that really says is the Ibanez isn’t paying those particular guitars enough attention at the factory level........


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 28, 2019)

exo said:


> I lusted over the blue Burl topped RG852 variant for over a year and somehow magically found one less than 10 miles from my house, and the price they asked for it was so low, I made a profit last year selling it to GC when I figured out 8s just weren’t for “me”....
> 
> The fret ends were the absolute SHITS. My daughter’s $80 30” scale “no name” Chinese starter bass was literally on par with the fret ends on a mythical “Ibanez PRESTIGE” Guitar. The RG8002 I sold off after I bought the 852 legit had better fretwork.
> 
> Ibanez needs to SERIOUSLY rethink how they handle their maple board Prestiges, if they haven’t already changed course over the last couple of years.....if Rich can “fix” maple boarded guitars, all that really says is the Ibanez isn’t paying those particular guitars enough attention at the factory level........


Agreed, though I would add that there is so much benefit to getting any guitar set up specifically how you like is the best way to go. It's nice that there are dealers out there like Rich who can really make these guitars perform the best.


----------



## exo (Feb 28, 2019)

A set up? Yeah, no problems with needing to have someone “tweak” a new guitar for you......although I prefer to do it myself 

But when there’s no discernible difference in the fretwork between the 852mpb I had and the GRG7221M hanging on the display rack at my local GC? Something is WRONG. My “Prestige” experience left me going “yup, just another guitar”, rather than going “OH! I GET IT!!!!”


----------



## Speedy! (Feb 28, 2019)

So I opted to order the RG752AHM from Rich, and he fixed the fret ends for me. I should receive it March 6th.



In regard to fret ends:

Yes, it is puzzling to me how some guitars with a high price tag can come with such crappy fretwork.

Just yesterday, I took my 13 year old daughter to buy her very first electric guitar.
(Yay!!!!)
We checked out a ton of guitars. 

I was BLOWN AWAY when she picked up a $299 Jackson Flying V, and the fretwork on it bested the PRS, high end Gibson, and Fender guitars there!! 

What the heck? How is this remotely possible? The same thing happened when she tried out an Epiphone Les Paul copy; it was $279, and the frets and setup were better than the $2k guitars.

Obviously, on a more expensive guitar you are paying for (hopefully,) better quality pickups and electronics, premium woods, better tuners, bone nut, etc, as well as the “Brand Name” .

All I can say is that cheap guitars have come a LONG way since I started playing in ‘87.


----------



## Soya (Feb 28, 2019)

Yeah it's crazy how good budget Chinese and Indonesian guitars are now. I bought a Squire affinity jazzmaster 2 years ago and while it wasn't a particularly inspiring instrument, technically and mechanically speaking there was literally no errors at all. Frets were fine, no paint defects, neck was straight and setup was good. I even liked the sto K pickups for rock. And For 200 bucks shipped to my door, I think that is just crazy.


----------



## Buthter (Feb 28, 2019)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You could buy the guitar you like from Rich ibanezrules.com and have him jazz up the fret ends.



Whoa. This website is a time capsule. Please excuse me while I go rinse my eyes for a few minutes.


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 28, 2019)

It's kind of crazy looking, but Rich is incredibly knowledgable, skilled, well-stocked, and very nice to deal with. I've bought many odds and ends from him over the years as well as given him vague descriptions of parts I didn't know the name of and he always answers me right away - even for a $3 part.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm no expert, but apparently working on frets with unfinished maple (non laquered) is damn hard and time consuming (or so I've heard). I had two Schecters with maple boards with fretwork problems and that was their excuse at the time, so I'm not that surprised if it's a common practice for some companies to cut labour costs. Disappointing, though.

I have an USA Jackson with a maple board and the fretwork is outstanding. Silky smooth with a tight (non beveled) cut, which eliminates any chance of slippage. Best playing neck I've ever had.

Honestly for the price these are going for, having frets like that would be totally unacceptable to me.


----------



## zenonshandro (Jan 7, 2020)

Played this bad boy today at the local music store just to vibe out with it and see if i could get down with Ibanez Prestige in general, after many years of mostly playing Schecter and Jackson. 

Fret ends were snipped and had the 45° bevel but were not dressed or anything close to rounded. Side dot placement on binding didn't look great either. I keep trying to like Ibanez and something often gets in the way. Will keep trying, though.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 7, 2020)

I think if the guitars come with edge treatment or not it's is a very subtle thing to notice. 
- If you look at Ibanez's website they tell us what guitars come with it. The Rg752 does not because it only says "jumbo frets" next to that spec category. 
- If you look at the RGD's or Premiums for example, however, the RGD says "Jumbo Frets with Prestige fret edge treatment" and the Premiums says "Jumbo with Premium fret edge treatment". This is an additional package the guitar comes with that they are indicating, just like if it comes with a Mahogony or African Mahogany, or Basswood or American Basswood body etc. It's very subtle but I think they do indicate which instruments do and don't come with it. So it appears not all Prestiges come with edge treatment and according to their website the Rg752 does not.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just gonna throw in my 2 cents: I bought an RG752FX in 2015, and out of the box it required fret work from a luthier. All my strings would fret out and buzz. Lowest action I could have was about 2mm across the board at the 14th fret. Even with 2mm action, the second I bent notes they would fret out. The nut also needed work from the factory, strings that came with it (and the 9s I put on it) were binding.


----------



## angl2k (Jan 8, 2020)

I had a first generation 752 with rosewood board and it was advertised as Prestige fret end treatment. The frets were smooth and had no sharp ends. No fret buzz and low action. The nut had some binding on the G string and B string. Overall a great instrument but the neck was too wide for me.

Maybe it's a recent issue? Or Ibanez just doesn't put the same attention to detail on the maple boards


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 8, 2020)

angl2k said:


> I had a first generation 752 with rosewood board and it was advertised as Prestige fret end treatment. The frets were smooth and had no sharp ends. No fret buzz and low action. The nut had some binding on the G string and B string. Overall a great instrument but the neck was too wide for me.
> 
> Maybe it's a recent issue? Or Ibanez just doesn't put the same attention to detail on the maple boards



Some of the 652/752's with maple boards seemed to have these problems with fret ends and too wide neck pocket around 2015-2017'ish. Not so recent any more, and my 652 from 2017 with rosewood fretboard has really good fretwork. No sharp ends, feel is nice and action from 12th fret at highest string is about 1,20mm.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 9, 2020)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You could buy the guitar you like from Rich ibanezrules.com and have him jazz up the fret ends.




Sadly, Rich is currently out of commission for an undetermined period (from a hand injury it seems). If you want to order one of his package, you might have to wait a little while.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 9, 2020)

Not too start any more of a debate but this thread is exactly why I keep sticking with ESP. The fretwork is usually one of if not the best out there. There should be no need to send a $1500+ guitar that's new out of the box to a luthier to make it playable.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 9, 2020)

If you look at the Ibanez website they tell you which guitars come with fret edge treatment or not. It's like a featured product to them.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 9, 2020)

I get that rounded fret ends look cool.. but that's about it. Do they really make you guys play better? A good fret job is all that's needed, rounded frets are more decoration than anything, IMO. Decoration that only the player will ever notice or care about, so rather pointless in that regard. School me if I'm misunderstanding something here.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 9, 2020)

All the 652s i have played, regardless of the fretboard material have been fantastic. The maple board one my buddy has actually has the best i have seen on a production guitar in that price range.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 9, 2020)

have the fret ends changed at all since the early 2000s ibbies? if not, its about as good as you're gonna get on any production guitar


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2020)

I played a couple 550 Reissues lately and they have been perfectly Fine. Honestly the best bang for your buck out there.

I also got one of the RG752's from Killerburst in Roadflare Red and that thing is killer. I think they might have fixed the issues.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Jan 9, 2020)

Buy your prestige from Ibanez Rules. Rich will make sure that you get your dreamed RG752
PD He's not available by now until he feels better, however waiting a bit more will worth the waiting time.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 13, 2020)

Haven't had any issues amongst the 5 Prestiges I purchased last year new from the dealer (however none of them had maple boards so can't comment on that).


----------



## bzhang9 (Jan 15, 2020)

Every brand has lemons, even the best luthiers can put out a lemon.

Prestige has a great track record with fretwork, they might not have the roundest ends but I've gotten lower action on prestiges more consistently than any other brand regardless of price


----------



## chargrilled (Jan 29, 2020)

Speedy! said:


> I'm getting ancy to order a new Prestige.
> 
> However, one that I'm considering is the RG752AHM, and a few folks have said that the fret ends are sharp?
> 
> ...



I had a Prestige before was really surprised with the fret ends, felt exactly like my previous 7 an Indonesian Munky Apex 2 signature which was almost half the price


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 30, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I don't think you understand the opening post. This is where the frets have been snipped at the end and left as is. $50 argos entry guitars don't have
> 
> My tech fixed mine up. These fret ends are probably my fav out of anything, you need a wide board though otherwise you'd get high E slip.



I think you need to get your frets done somewhere else dude. They're pretty and shiny and all, but those edges are unreasonable. They brought that end angle WAY too close to the strings.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2020)

7stringDemon said:


> I think you need to get your frets done somewhere else dude. They're pretty and shiny and all, but those edges are unreasonable. They brought that end angle WAY too close to the strings.



I’m a heavy handed player and can’t play the older 66mm ibanez necks without the high E slipping off but I had zero problems with this guitar because the wide fretboard allows it. It’s the way the Schecter custom shop rounds fret ends and imo it’s a much better way of doing ends. You can’t feel them in anywaybjt there is still no slippage for the outer strings.


----------



## gunch (Feb 4, 2021)

Did the OP ever get his guitar from Rich, I'm curious now


----------



## Reet (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought a 752AHM from Sweetwater and the fret ends were the worst of any guitar i had. It was meme worthy since they have to include the dumbass "pReStigE fREt eNd trEAtmeNt" My ibanez Premium with evo gold frets had beautiful rolled fret ends.


----------



## Matt08642 (Mar 6, 2021)

Reet said:


> I bought a 752AHM from Sweetwater and the fret ends were the worst of any guitar i had. It was meme worthy since they have to include the dumbass "pReStigE fREt eNd trEAtmeNt" My ibanez Premium with evo gold frets had beautiful rolled fret ends.



Premiums blow Prestige out of the water on fret ends somehow lol. I haven't played a Premium I'd want to necessarily spend over $1000 on, but the fretwork seems really nice on the one I played at a store about a year ago


----------



## couchguitarplayer (Mar 6, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Premiums blow Prestige out of the water on fret ends somehow lol. I haven't played a Premium I'd want to necessarily spent over $1000 on, but the fretwork seems really nice on the one I played at a store about a year ago



How can you say that if you haven't played a premium?

I had 2 premium before (RG7PCMLTD and AZ224F) and a prestige (RG3120). I also played the RG5121 Prestige lately and a RG6PPBFX Premium.

Premium quality is pretty meh IMO. BAD QC on most of them. Dead frets, Sharp frets, shitty bridge saddles, etc. Prestige were far above even though not perfect and would benefits a pro setup by a luthier.

Please don't say something's bad when you say you haven't played one the next sentence.


----------



## Matt08642 (Mar 6, 2021)

couchguitarplayer said:


> How can you say that if you haven't played a premium?
> 
> I had 2 premium before (RG7PCMLTD and AZ224F) and a prestige (RG3120). I also played the RG5121 Prestige lately and a RG6PPBFX Premium.
> 
> ...



I said I haven't played a premium that I would want to spend over $1000 on, not that I've never played one.


----------



## couchguitarplayer (Mar 6, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I said I haven't played a premium that I would want to spend over $1000 on, not that I've never played one.



Sorry dude I misread.


----------



## Matt08642 (Mar 6, 2021)

couchguitarplayer said:


> Sorry dude I misread.



No worries!


----------



## TrevorT (Mar 7, 2021)

Reet said:


> I bought a 752AHM from Sweetwater and the fret ends were the worst of any guitar i had. It was meme worthy since they have to include the dumbass "pReStigE fREt eNd trEAtmeNt" My ibanez Premium with evo gold frets had beautiful rolled fret ends.


Actually if you look at the specs on the Ibanez website they don't mention Prestige fret end treatment for the RG752AHM. They have it explicitly in the specs for models that do have the fret end treatment. If Sweetwater said that it had the Prestige fret end treatment then that's on them.
For example: RG752AHM (no Prestige fret end treatment treatment) vs. RG2027XL (with Prestige fret end treatment)


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Due to humidity changes throughout the year and differences from country of manufacture, not to mention simply wood continuing to age, I have stopped caring about fret ends on a new (or new to me) guitar altogether.

Just spend $40 at a good repair shop or an hour doing the ends yourself in front of the TV if you like the guitar otherwise.


----------



## Gtan7 (Mar 7, 2021)

I thought stewmac had some idiot proof way to round them off nicely but this file is smoothed over to make it at least difficult to damage the rosewood/ebony

https://www.stewmac.com/luthier-tools-and-supplies/types-of-tools/files/fret-end-dressing-file.html


----------



## Reet (Mar 13, 2021)

TrevorT said:


> Actually if you look at the specs on the Ibanez website they don't mention Prestige fret end treatment for the RG752AHM. They have it explicitly in the specs for models that do have the fret end treatment. If Sweetwater said that it had the Prestige fret end treatment then that's on them.
> For example: RG752AHM (no Prestige fret end treatment treatment) vs. RG2027XL (with Prestige fret end treatment)



Dang. Thats almost makes me more disappointed that they would put the Prestige name on it but somehow not give it the fret end treatment named after the model.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gtan7 said:


> I thought stewmac had some idiot proof way to round them off nicely but this file is smoothed over to make it at least difficult to damage the rosewood/ebony
> 
> https://www.stewmac.com/luthier-tools-and-supplies/types-of-tools/files/fret-end-dressing-file.html


I have one of these, works pretty damn well.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 14, 2021)

Has anyone ever solved the mystery of the prestige line maple boards and undressed fret ends? I initially thought this was limited to lower tier prestige, but even the quite expensive 5000 models suffer from this. Ebony board 5000 series? Yup, prestige fret end treatment. Maple board 5000 series? Nope, just snipped and that's what you get. 

Is this a conspiracy? Like the Japanese hate building maple boarded instruments and subtly try to make people believe they are inferior? Are they built in another factory? Is someone from Japan on this forum brave enough to visit the factory and ask?


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 14, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Has anyone ever solved the mystery of the prestige line maple boards and undressed fret ends? I initially thought this was limited to lower tier prestige, but even the quite expensive 5000 models suffer from this. Ebony board 5000 series? Yup, prestige fret end treatment. Maple board 5000 series? Nope, just snipped and that's what you get.
> 
> Is this a conspiracy? Like the Japanese hate building maple boarded instruments and subtly try to make people believe they are inferior? Are they built in another factory? Is someone from Japan on this forum brave enough to visit the factory and ask?


 If they told you, they'd have to kill you.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 14, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Has anyone ever solved the mystery of the prestige line maple boards and undressed fret ends? I initially thought this was limited to lower tier prestige, but even the quite expensive 5000 models suffer from this. Ebony board 5000 series? Yup, prestige fret end treatment. Maple board 5000 series? Nope, just snipped and that's what you get.
> 
> Is this a conspiracy? Like the Japanese hate building maple boarded instruments and subtly try to make people believe they are inferior? Are they built in another factory? Is someone from Japan on this forum brave enough to visit the factory and ask?



It makes no sense that $50 dollar mass made acoustics have better fret ends than a Japanese higher-end production line known for its quality standards. Surely someone in the factory would play one for 5 seconds and notice the razor sharp ends are a terrible shortcut.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 14, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> If they told you, they'd have to kill you.


Oh... that DOES makes sense.


----------



## KentBrockman (Mar 31, 2021)

I hear that this is an issue on all the maple fretboards but I don't recall why


----------



## sunnyd88 (Apr 27, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Has anyone ever solved the mystery of the prestige line maple boards and undressed fret ends? I initially thought this was limited to lower tier prestige, but even the quite expensive 5000 models suffer from this. Ebony board 5000 series? Yup, prestige fret end treatment. Maple board 5000 series? Nope, just snipped and that's what you get.
> 
> Is this a conspiracy? Like the Japanese hate building maple boarded instruments and subtly try to make people believe they are inferior? Are they built in another factory? Is someone from Japan on this forum brave enough to visit the factory and ask?


Maybe these manufacturers have never heard of a sanding sponge. A few passes on my cheaper guitars and the fret ends feel like a million bucks. It also nicely rolls the fretboard edges at the same time. Win-win and easy af to do.


----------

